# Coolant Warning Light comes on and beeps???



## NY98M3 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why is this coming on when the car is ice cold? After I drive it maybe a block or 2 and turn the car off, then on again, it goes away...?
Anyone have this problem or know what the issue is?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Coolant Warning Light comes on and beeps??? (NY98M3)*

Your coolant is low and it is telling you that the tank is thirsty. Put some nice fresh G12 coolant in it and it will go away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by White Jetta at 7:43 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## NY98M3 (Jan 25, 2005)

The tank is within normal limits....


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (NY98M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY98M3* »_The tank is within normal limits....

Did you take the cap off and look at the level directly, on a cold engine of course? Sometimes the tanks look like they are fully because they haze over and the level should be over those 2 metal wires inside closing the circuit.
Don't open if hot!!!


----------



## hollywoodman (May 26, 2009)

*Re: (White Jetta)*

it might also need a coolant bottle, i would recomend a coolant bottle and top it off.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

water pump is going bad..


----------



## NY98M3 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_water pump is going bad..

How so?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

mine does this cause its low on coolant


----------



## mkfourlife (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_water pump is going bad..

for real?? this had happening to me to but the coolant is in normal limits as well..


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (mkfourlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkfourlife* »_
for real?? this had happening to me to but the coolant is in normal limits as well..
















No that isnt the cause!
If the pump was bad you'd get high temps as the 1st symptom!
Mine is doing just this, bringing the coolant light on every morning, and only seems to do it when cold and when the temps are freezing now it's winter, doesnt do it in the summer.
It's to do with the coolent res, if the level is full dont worry about it, it's the 2 metal prongs inside the res which seem to screw up and keep bringing the low light on.
Mine look clean yet it keeps doing this and you'd think if the prongs were dirty / scaled up it would do it all the time and not just when cold.
The mk3 has the level sensor and aswell as the mk2 and both of them never did this!
Just seems to be the mk4 and beyond problem!
Probably need a new coolent res, but it may also be a bad connection in the wiring to the res!!!


----------



## mkfourlife (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_
No that isnt the cause!
If the pump was bad you'd get high temps as the 1st symptom!
Mine is doing just this, bringing the coolant light on every morning, and only seems to do it when cold and when the temps are freezing now it's winter, doesnt do it in the summer.
It's to do with the coolent res, if the level is full dont worry about it, it's the 2 metal prongs inside the res which seem to screw up and keep bringing the low light on.
Mine look clean yet it keeps doing this and you'd think if the prongs were dirty / scaled up it would do it all the time and not just when cold.
The mk3 has the level sensor and aswell as the mk2 and both of them never did this!
Just seems to be the mk4 and beyond problem!
Probably need a new coolent res, but it may also be a bad connection in the wiring to the res!!!


i also just figured it was because it was cold every morning. but when i saw that water pump comment i freaked haha. 
would a new bottle come with new prongs do you know? thanks for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

OHHHH i know what it is, one time it was really cold here in CA and my coolant light was flashing as well, its just because its super cold. when i restarted my engine it went away after my car had warmed up.
WHy? its a mystery... 
IF its because of a cold start, it may not be the waterpump. if ur car is overheating than yes it is.

Ur car is saying, "i am too cold. let me warm up first before i drive."
I would have to say, its normal, unless if u want to change out the coolant sensor.


----------



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

I dont see how it being cold can cause this, it has been a average of 15 degree outside every morning I leave to go to work I let my car warm up, but I suggest to get your car scan and see what kind of codes it is putting out.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (johnboy07)*

I would also believe it has something to do with the cold weather. It used to happen to my GLI all the time, only when it was really cold. 
Definitely not the waterpump, and there is no sensor to replace. The sensor is built into the reservior, so you'd have to replace the whole thing. The car was brand new and still had the issue, so i don't think replacing it would work. I'm no electrician, but maybe it has to do with the mixture of coolant and i guess "continuity" of the liquid inside. If the signal isn't getting from one prong to the other, you'll have your coolant light come up...


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*

There are no fault codes with the coolent level sensor.
Yes the sensor / prongs are built into the res / expansion tank.
For some bizarre reason it just comes on when cold, and i've found out just slightly overfilling just above the max line makes the light not trigger.
Obviously it's the metal prongs which are corroded / scaled up even if they look silver there obviously not allowing electric to conduct through them properly.
I open my bonnet more or less everyday so i know the level is fine but it may be worth replacing if your not doing that, because you never know when a leak may develop and you may shrugg it off thinking it's just the sensor.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (animaniac)*

This happens to me every time it is very cold (and only then) - I always figured the coolant contracted a lot due to the temperature, and I add half a liter of bottled water to the reservoir. Have never had a problem in 6 years.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (alleghenyman)*

It's all about the shrinkage factor, same thing happens when you jump in a pool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkfourlife (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_It's all about the shrinkage factor, same thing happens when you jump in a pool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lolol


----------

